# 2013 Beetle Convertible 60's Edition



## T-Pilot (Dec 5, 2003)

Just purchased this Saturday for my wife....she loves it...would post pic's but as your aware it only comes in one color...LOL. Only option I don't have is the wind deflector... $600...is a little high I think...but may need to get it eventually..

Quality seems top notch so far...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

We still want pics. 


Congrats! You may be the first 'vert owner on the forum.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

No doubt. Rule #1 - Pics or it didn't happen. :laugh: I'll go out on a limb and say it looks something like this? :thumbup:


Volkswagen-beetle-60s-Edition-side by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


2013-Volkswagen-Beetle-Convertible-60s-Edition-seating1-1024x640 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

they have one of these at my local dealership...they want $33+ for it...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

hopefully someone will find those windblockers available for a reasonable price elsewhere soon... because I want one, just not 600 want


----------



## T-Pilot (Dec 5, 2003)

Wife just drove it over 400 miles....she loves it.....was even able to drive with top down today (70 Deg. )

And yes it looks just like those pic's....


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

I want a 50's edition one :laugh: PMed you some questions tho :thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Groovy man!, Congrats.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Dang, those seats look nice!


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

Keffer vw parts has the wind blocker for $337.50 + $14.99 shipping. Mine's out for delivery by UPS today!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Re2st said:


> Keffer vw parts has the wind blocker for $337.50 + $14.99 shipping. Mine's out for delivery by UPS today!


The actual VW wind blocker?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> The actual VW wind blocker?


Yes, they appear to be made with "Unobtanium"


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Yes, they appear to be made with "Unobtanium"


LOL. Yeah, it's ridiculous how expensive this thing is, indeed. But yes, this is a genuine VW part. I think Keffer has a good reputation in the forum.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Re2st said:


> LOL. Yeah, it's ridiculous how expensive this thing is, indeed. But yes, this is a genuine VW part. I think Keffer has a good reputation in the forum.


Well, when my Beetle decides to arrive I will have to look them up. that is one option I want to get but the last time I bought a car from my dealer the cut no deals on accessories.


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

Pics of the wind blocker installed:


photo 2 by resno, on Flickr


photo 1 by resno, on Flickr

How it attaches to the holes:


photo 3 by resno, on Flickr

And the storage (installed in the trunk):


photo 4 by resno, on Flickr


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

Re2st said:


> Pics of the wind blocker installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um.. yeah, guess i don't have permission to attach images yet..


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

FYI: there's no 'permission' to post images. You have to upload your photos to a third party hosting site such as Photobucket and link to them. PM me and I'll step you through the process.


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> FYI: there's no 'permission' to post images. You have to upload your photos to a third party hosting site such as Photobucket and link to them. PM me and I'll step you through the process.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Re2st said:


> Thanks Chris!


:thumbup:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful ride my friend! That color looks like the same color thats on my "Final Edition". Being that its a 60's edition....maybe a 2 tone? A white side would look awesome on that color! Check out a 2010 Final Edition to see what you think of that combo!


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Re2st said:


> Pics of the wind blocker installed:
> 
> 
> photo 2 by resno, on Flickr
> ...


Umm...what is on the passenger seat?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Umm...what is on the passenger seat?


I was kinda curious about that myself...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Yes, they appear to be made with "Unobtanium"


*UnObtanium* is bastardized German for "Limited" in the Toyota Camry Limited kinda way.


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

BugzLife said:


> I was kinda curious about that myself...


LOL! That's a faux alligator leather backpack. I know, it's quite a conversation starter!


----------

